# Erosion of The Thin Blue Line



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Im sick and tired of the all out assault on Police Officers in Hollywood. The negative images, the rap music,all spew hate at Police Officers. I was watching Street Knights the other night, young kids think that this is actually the way Police Officers are. Movies like Copland, Training Day, 16 Blocks, The Departed and many others...all good flicks but we are adults ( some of us- Koz ) and can differentiate between real and made up , young kids watching these think all Cops are evil and corrupt and that bothers me. My parents brought me up to trust the Police, cooperate with Officers even if it means getting in trouble, show them the respect they EARN every day. Todays youth hate Cops. I wonder what the future holds for Civilians and LEOS, I believe the divide will continue to grow between the two and unfortunately can only be bridged by events like 9/11...


----------



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

So very true. P:

Funny how there was so much fuss over the white Robert Downey, Jr., playing up stereotypes as a black man in _Tropic Thunder_ long before it hit theaters, but I don't hear anyone screaming about the blatent negativity towards police officers in the soon-to-be released _Lakeview Terrace_. Go figure....

_(If you haven't seen the trailer yet, here you go: http://movies.msn.com/movies/movie/lakeview-terrace/ )_


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

7costanza said:


> Im sick and tired of the all out assault on Police Officers in Hollywood. The negative images, the rap music,all spew hate at Police Officers. I was watching Street Knights the other night, young kids think that this is actually the way Police Officers are. Movies like Copland, Training Day, 16 Blocks, The Departed and many others...all good flicks but we are adults ( some of us- Koz ) and can differentiate between real and made up , young kids watching these think all Cops are evil and corrupt and that bothers me. My parents brought me up to trust the Police, cooperate with Officers even if it means getting in trouble, show them the respect they EARN every day. Todays youth hate Cops. I wonder what the future holds for Civilians and LEOS, I believe the divide will continue to grow between the two and unfortunately can only be bridged by events like 9/11...


7, before we worry about how Hollywood perceives us (which I could care less about), we need to worry about ourselves. We are our own worst enemies sometimes. I watch guys slit throats and burn bodies of people that are supposed to be 'brothers' and 'sisters'.


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

I thought the exact same thing when I watched Street Kings, which was a horrible movie. It's becoming the trend.


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

You'll get over it. I was horrified when I first watched "The Shield", but then I realized that's how you're SUPPOSED to behave. 

Honestly, how many of us have never used a hot stove burner on a suspect's face? And be honest!

Good god, which newspaper will print this post as fact...hmmm....


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

"Good god, which newspaper will print this post as fact...hmmm...."

Certainly not the QPL right Jim


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

I thought "Training Day" was a training film. There has to be a good why reason they showed it to us at in-service. Do you mean I'm not supposed to have a fall-back residence in a crime-ridden neighborhood, where my mistress and illegitimate child live and are paid for by my proceeds from ripping off and murdering drug lords, all the while arranging for the framing and murder of fellow officers? That's not SOP?


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

I like a lot of those cop movies that portray police in a negative light on the sole basis of entertainment. They make me laugh because of how ridiculous it is or because I wish I could get away with some of the stuff they do in the movies. It all comes down to being able to differentiate between Hollywood and reality. I can do that. If the majority of civilians can't, I'm not going to lose any sleep over it. It's job security.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Nobody likes movies like Training Day, The Departed, Street Knights and others like that more than I whether they depict dirty cops or not..like I said we are adults...and know that shit is not commonplace in Police Depts...my point was the effect on our youth that think Police Officers are really like the characters in these movies...If you dont agree go take a poll in your local school or mall ..I was just commenting on the general feel I get from kids these days ...its just not how I was raised but maybe im being a little naive.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Hollywood likes to play on peoples fears and for some reason folks line up to see this crap. cops are there to protect people , but when turned into bad guys by films like the Departed it sells tickets .

it's something tinseltown has done for years and it never seems to bother them they make up BS to sell movies.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2008)

bbelichick said:


> Good god, which newspaper will print this post as fact...hmmm....


Well, if I said it I think the list of suspects would be quite short.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Act the best you can as an individual officer. Treat others the way you want to be treated. Unless obvious use of force is needed.

You can't fight the media on this one.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

7costanza said:


> I was just commenting on the general feel I get from kids these days


In my opinion the lil bastards act the way they do not from movies, but from the lack of action we're allowed to take on them. Too many panty waste supervisors that lack the fortitude (read: sell me down the river) to let us kick their asses when needed...

But that's just my opinion. Who the hell am I and what do I know.....


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

As much as I would love to blame solely Hollywood on this...what about parenting? Shouldn't parents be teaching kids we're not the bad guys. Or hell, even not letting your 10 yr old watch the rated R movie about "bad" cops???? 

We had a lady the other day come into the PD and asked if she could show her 7 yr old son our cells because he had just gotten in trouble in a different jurisdiction (throwing rocks at trucks)...the other PD didn't do anything just released him to his mom...but this is how she wanted to handle it. When we said "no, we don't do that" (plus we had a prisoner) she said "well is there something he can do, like community service for 5 hours or something?"...again - "no". She got so pissed off at us. That was the 2nd time in 1 week that parents wanted us to LITERALLY babysit their kids! 

Why don't parents parent [email protected][email protected]?#@#@?!? 

As an expected parent - I can't ever image raising my children like these dummies do. I know it's hard, but take responsibility for yourself.


Sorry...started to rant.

BTW - Righteous Kill is another one that is just going to show the "negatives" of policing....GREEEEAAAT.

Although it does look like a pretty d amn good movie.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

There was a scene in "The Blue Knight" (the original with William Holden) where a mother is standing with her small son next to Bumper Morgan (Holden) and says something to the effect of, "Now Johnny, if you don't eat your vegetables like I tell you to, this policeman will come and arrest you." 

Bumper sighs and says, basically, "Lady don't you think kids hate cops enough these days without you telling them stuff like that?"

I've made it a point of saying this type of thing to every jackass who makes an idiotic statement like that woman. I don't say, "That's a stupid thing to say lady" but I sometimes make a point of telling the kid, "You SHOULD do what your parents say, but no, I wouldn't arrest you for that sort of thing, don't worry."

Most people who have any intelligence know Hollywood is Hollywood, but when small kids are getting eroneous information like this from his/her own parents, THAT bothers the hell out of me.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2008)

Kilvinsky said:


> I've made it a point of saying this type of thing to every jackass who makes an idiotic statement like that woman. I don't say, "That's a stupid thing to say lady" but I sometimes make a point of telling the kid, "You SHOULD do what your parents say, but no, I wouldn't arrest you for that sort of thing, don't worry."


I had a completely out-of-control brat run up to me at a wedding detail and demand to see my handcuffs. I patted him on the head, said "Don't worry kid, you'll be wearing them soon enough" and walked away.


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

Delta784 said:


> I had a completely out-of-control brat run up to me at a wedding detail and demand to see my handcuffs. I patted him on the head, said "Don't worry kid, you'll be wearing them soon enough" and walked away.


:L::L::L::L:


----------



## irish937 (Sep 13, 2005)

You mean you're not supposed to have a second house with and illgitimate kid that you supply with drug money. I missed that, I thought that would be OOOOOOOOKKKKKKKKKK!!!! Public already think we suck, I say let's REALLY make them have that conclusion!!!!!!

Sorry, I'm TWI. IPA catches up quick!!!


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

kttref said:


> We had a lady the other day come into the PD and asked if she could show her 7 yr old son our cells because he had just gotten in trouble in a different jurisdiction (throwing rocks at trucks)...the other PD didn't do anything just released him to his mom...but this is how she wanted to handle it. When we said "no, we don't do that" (plus we had a prisoner) she said "well is there something he can do, like community service for 5 hours or something?"...again - "no". She got so pissed off at us. That was the 2nd time in 1 week that parents wanted us to LITERALLY babysit their kids!
> 
> Why don't parents parent [email protected][email protected]?#@#@?!?


Yup, they are chicken shyt and want you to be the bad guy. Another example when eating in a restaurant in uniform and some parent next to you tells their kid they better behave or the officer is gonna get you. WTF. I make a point to let the kid no I am not the boogy man.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

I just give kids stickers now...that seems to work


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

I remember a long time ago when I was 7 years old I was at UMass Medical Center in the ER with a minor injury. Once when I found out I had to be admitted to the hospital I cried, my mom said "I'm going to go get the police men standing out there" I said fine, so the policemen came in and just talked to me, we talked about cop stuff. What kind of gun he had, and cool stuff like what do they do when someone crazy comes in the ER. He made me laugh and stuff, plus the hospital stay wasn't too bad. Its amazing how much a human being learns from positive interaction.

I still love Hospital POLICE departments, like UMass Memorial and UMass University and BIDMC and the VA Police. The fully armed police departments. 

I also saw a Doctor there whos name was Ape, and he litterally had as much hair as an ape.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

_* Another example when eating in a restaurant in uniform and some parent next to you tells their kid they better behave or the officer is gonna get you.*_

guess that explains why i see cops eating at the municipal airports. they just want to eat in peace . ( plus most of the places have decent food )


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

pahapoika said:


> _* Another example when eating in a restaurant in uniform and some parent next to you tells their kid they better behave or the officer is gonna get you.*_
> 
> guess that explains why i see cops eating at the municipal airports. they just want to eat in peace . ( plus most of the places have decent food )


Lol, I'll have to try that. I would prefer not to eat at a restaurant in uniform but working 12 hours it is inevitable unless you want to brown bag it or eat fast food everyday. It does get kind of old when your meal is interrupted over and over by nosey people. Eating with a K9 officer is even worse when every other swingin richard comes up to let you know you left your car running.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

_swingin richard

_:L::L::L::L::L:


----------

